# 2.5T rabbit thread



## mk5rabbit07 (Mar 20, 2011)

Hey guys just posting up my rabbit turbo with some pics. Just put in the turbo about a month ago and absolutely loving it. If you have any questions feel free to ask and ill gladly answer whatever you throw at me. 

Just a small recap on the car. Its an 07 rabbit 2.5 5cyl i bought about 3 years ago. over the years i have done a lot of things with it being N/A and finally decided to turbo the rabbit. I purchased the C2 stage 2 turbo kit which to be completely honest with you was the worst decision i could have ever made. I am a VW service writer and have many friends in the VW/Audi community that are experienced techs. Saying that, between 6 people, 12 hours, and about $20,000 worth of snap on tools, we only installed the turbo on the manifold. None of the pipes for the intercooler or intake fit, the modifications needed to the front bumper to make the intercooler fit was basically cutting the entire bumper, and i needed to weld the oil return bung to my oil pan (not explained). The only pieces that fit right were the turbo and wastegate (both precision). The C2uner that holds all the tunes they email you for your vehicle is one of the hardest things you could possibly use and C2's customer service is far from helpful. 

Im not trying to bash c2 on their kit but to be honest, I'm just making people aware and hope people don't have to experience what i did. 

The end result was i had to get my car towed to Caste System Performance to have all custom pipes made and everything modified to fit properly. All i can say is that if you need any custom work or any work period needed and live in the tri state area of nj, ny, ct and pa, hit up james at CSP. These guys killed it and make my car amazing.

Now for some photos...


----------



## granth (Dec 5, 2001)

How much metal did you cut out of the bumper to make that FMIC fit? 

I'm getting ready to install mine and not looking forward to hacking out what seems like 1/3 of the bumper... :screwy:


----------



## mk5rabbit07 (Mar 20, 2011)

lets put it this way...i have no under headlight supports, grilles don't fit, had to cut the supports, file down the front end lower section and my lip barley is holding on...its not a good fit like C2 said.


----------



## granth (Dec 5, 2001)

Do you have any post-install pics of the intercooler and hacked crash beam?


----------



## mjb8482 (Mar 4, 2008)

It actually looks like they gave you the Jetta FMIC, which might explain the fitment issues. They were shaped differently to account for the different bumper cover styles... BFI has a great video showing what the install looks like, including the view granth requested. 

http://blackforestindustries.com/blog/2012/03/16/project-2-5l-turbo-rabbit/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mk5rabbit07 (Mar 20, 2011)

i don't have any pics of that cause the shop i ended up having it towed to completed the work. when i called C2 and tried explaining to them that not only was the intercooler too big but also the intercooler pipes were designed like a 1.8t side mount pipes. but as usual i was told i was wrong and everything fit and was the right kit. Needless to say james at Caste System Performance hooked it up and made it all fit with custom pipes.


----------



## mk5rabbit07 (Mar 20, 2011)

I've seen that video before. I wish my install was that easy lol but i agree it isn't the right intercooler but what can i do. i was dealing with possibly the worst customer service in the tuning segment today. it took 5 months to get my turbo kit cause it got lost in the mail and after 4 calls to C2, Chris was like wait i have your turbo kit sitting right here.....he did give me a 42DD catch can for the problem but still. I ordered the turbo kit in april of 2014 and didn't receive my kit till november cause of that.


----------



## mjb8482 (Mar 4, 2008)

Man, I feel for you. Similar experience with the customer service. BUT--Feels pretty good to be one of the few 2.5T owners out there. Certainly earned it with how long it took to get here! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mk5rabbit07 (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks man! It's all worth it in the end


----------



## RBT-Tuned (Dec 24, 2013)

mk5rabbit07 said:


> I've seen that video before. I wish my install was that easy lol but i agree it isn't the right intercooler but what can i do. *i was dealing with possibly the worst customer service in the tuning segment today*. it took 5 months to get my turbo kit cause it got lost in the mail and after 4 calls to C2, Chris was like wait i have your turbo kit sitting right here.....he did give me a 42DD catch can for the problem but still. I ordered the turbo kit in april of 2014 and didn't receive my kit till november cause of that.


I suggest you post your issues and discuss your problem in the below thread:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7222947-C2-Motorsports-2-5Turbo-Review

There is no excuse for that delay and a catch can will not make it any better. Sorry to hear about your experience.


----------



## mk5rabbit07 (Mar 20, 2011)

bump


----------



## disphunktion (May 18, 2002)

I was holding back just in case that they reply but no answer.



Sad for you. Check your manifold. I am at my 2nd one (one from my own setup and the 2nd one from a car that I bought) that cracked and Chris replied that it isn't under warranty 

And since that last email (2 email, 1 facebook, 3 calls), I never got news if he could make a deal and that he can up with a solution that it won't crack.

So sad that I used to swear by C2 only. Guess that day is over.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

disphunktion said:


> I was holding back just in case that they reply but no answer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can get a SPA manifold... that'd mean modifying the downpipe, a little on the intake, and the first charge pipe, but nothing extreme.

I have had my spa for ~40k miles, up to 14 lb of boost, and absolutely no issues.


----------



## mjb8482 (Mar 4, 2008)

Interesting. I should check mine. Where did they crack?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GoliathRage (Dec 12, 2013)

Yes


----------



## disphunktion (May 18, 2002)

2 months ago, or more 20k km after the initial installation.




Now today, the whole manifold has cracked and turbo fell down, and nearly set car on fire. Thank god I had a fire extinguisher.


----------



## mjb8482 (Mar 4, 2008)

Holy crap! Just checked mine. Still looks ok after 20k miles. Will definitely keep an eye on that. Thanks for the heads up!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mk5rabbit07 (Mar 20, 2011)

Yea i gave up with trying to deal with c2... thanks for the heads up guys! will keep an eye on it and make sure nothing else fails lol


----------



## RBT-Tuned (Dec 24, 2013)

mk5rabbit07 said:


> Yea i gave up with trying to deal with c2... thanks for the heads up guys! will keep an eye on it and make sure nothing else fails lol


That is why most people do not recommend C2M. Sorry to hear about your issues :beer:


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

I guess I'll add this here just for reference. My C2 mani cracked after about 2 years and 10k miles. I started with a bunch of C2 stuff a few years ago, but it has all been replaced. 








[/url]Untitled by babovicn, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------

